
Is Youtube down for you? - markhelo
https://twitter.com/search?q=Youtube%20down&src=typd
======
unp
Yes it is.

[http://postimg.org/image/snthdrf77/](http://postimg.org/image/snthdrf77/)

------
aram
Yes, but they say the're working on it :)

> A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this
> situation.

------
gayanhewa
Yes, youtube.ie

